# Maya pictures



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Sire: Peakes Brook Runnin Down a Dream
01 Peakes Brook Runnin Down a Dream (Sire) on Flickr

Dam: Karizma's Play to Win
02 Karizma's Play to Win aka Trinny (dam) on Flickr

Itsy Bitsy Maya
05 Baby Maya! on Flickr

Baby Stacks!
07 Stacked baby Maya on Flickr


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

First thing she did when we brought her home was climb into my son's lap
09 First day on Flickr

She loved to snuggle
10 Tiny Snuggle Puppy on Flickr

Can hardly remember her being this little!
11 Floppy Ears on Flickr


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Maya at 5 months old
22 5 months (2) on Flickr

Surveying her queendom - what a beauty!
11665606_10100480914245956_7965035750585961073_n on Flickr

And lastly, my very poor attempt at stacking. How in the world do you get a puppy to stand still for this?!
IMG_1015 on Flickr


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

A couple more.

Untitled on Flickr

And here you can see her perfecting her yoga techniques just a few days ago:

Untitled on Flickr

Untitled on Flickr


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

a very pretty girl you have there


----------



## Vadermomma (Jan 15, 2015)

What a beautiful girl


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

She's a doll!:wub:


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks, folks!


----------



## Newtothis (Jul 2, 2015)

Love the yoga picture!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Awwwww! Sweet puppy pics! They grow up so fast! Loved the yoga pic!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Newtothis said:


> Love the yoga picture!


Hehe, whatever she was doing, it sure looked funny!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Pretty girl


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Maya now at 11 months


----------



## morgan.barone (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm in love with her yoga pictures! Does she do that often?


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

She is beautiful, love the last two photos, looks like everyone especially her is having a blast in the water ( :


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

What a pretty little girl!!!!:wub:

Moms


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

She's done the yoga thing a few times when we're out playing in the yard. Silly puppy!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Birthday puppy!








[/url]Mayabday by J-Boo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Maya. Wishing you lots of fun and treats.

I love her playbow stretch or is that semi facing downward dog? Maya is beautiful and obviously very well loved.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Happy 1st Birthday Maya. Wishing you lots of fun and treats.
> 
> I love her playbow stretch or is that semi facing downward dog? Maya is beautiful and obviously very well loved.


LOL, I'm not familiar with too many yoga poses, but I had heard of downward dog and thought that one was appropriate, given the circumstances.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Pretty girl! (how did I miss this thread??!)


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Aww, she's lovely :wub: love those deep, soft, intelligent eyes!


----------

